# radio-omroep → haar?



## machudachu

"De radio-omroep bracht haar programma's op een volkse manier." (from Socialistische Arbeiders Radio-Omroep voor Vlaanderen - Wikipedia)
"Op 13 augustus 1964 begon de christelijke radio-omroep haar reguliere uitzendingen." (from Radio op de Nederlandse Antillen - Radioforum.nl)
"Intussen had de Katholieke Vlaamsche Radio-Omroep (KVRO) haar eigen zender opgericht in Veltem." (from ODIS)
"Op 24 november 1925 had de Katholieke Radio Omroep (K.R.O.) haar eerste radiouitzending." (from Katholieke Radio Omroep - Tilburg Wiki)
"Op 29 mei 1926 werd de _Vrijzinnig Protestantse Radio Omroep_ (VPRO) opgericht en daarom kan de omroep dit jaar _haar_ 90-jarige bestaan vieren." (from 90 jaar VPRO | Spreekbuis)

etc.

Isn't "radio-omroep" male? Why do they use "haar"? Don't get it. Thanks.


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, it's masculine.

It is strange in more than one way. Modern Dutch is loosing its word-gender-sensitivity, more so in the Netherlands than in Belgium. But the strange thing is that most people tend to make every word a masculine word and here, it's exactly the opposite. 

The only reason I can think of is that the writer is thinking of it as a feminine concept, like "de radio-omroeporganizatie" or "de radio-omroepinstelling". Those would both be femine words.


----------



## bibibiben

It's called _haarziekte_ ('pronoun her disease') in the Netherlands. In the Netherlands, anaphoric pronoun _haar _is no longer used to indicate inanimate nouns in everyday speech. There's a growing tendency to avoid anaphoric _haar_ in the written language as well, as it sounds rather stilted or even archaic. Some writers seem to think, though, that lavishly sprinkling _haar_ in their texts will benefit their style.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

machudachu said:


> Isn't "radio-omroep" male? Why do they use "haar"? Don't get it. Thanks.


The tendency to use _haar_ incorrectly according to traditional grammar rules is especially noticeable with geographical names and all kinds of collective nouns, such as  organizations, companies, societies etc., including official company names and brand names, e.g.

_Parijs moet haar imago als cultuurstad hoog houden
het bedrijf organiseert een feestje voor haar medewerkers
Ikea vernieuwt haar assortiment
de raad van bestuur heeft haar vergadering uitgesteld_​


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> It's called _haarziekte_ ('pronoun her disease') in the Netherlands.


It's called _haarziekte_ in Belgium too. In other words, it's called _haarziekte_ in Dutch.


----------



## eno2

I suppose I only make the occasional 'error' and I feel  that's not much of an error when thinking of organisations and the like, as said here above. 

In 'Haarziekte' DVDonline uses the example of  a ship.



> de toenemende gewoonte om ‘haar’ ten onrechte als verwijswoord te gebruiken
> •‘het schip en *haar* bemanning’ is een typisch geval van haarziekte


Google 2460
"Het schip en zijn bemanning": 4610

Ships get often women's names...Adressing it with 'her' has a ring of 'affection'...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ships get often women's names...Adressing it with 'her' has a ring of 'affection'...



Not in the Netherlands.


----------



## eno2

Jammer dat ik mijn bibliotheek niet kan raadplegen. Bijvoorbeeld het oeuvre van Jan de Hartog.
A pity I can't consult my private library, the works of Jan de Hartog for instance.


----------



## Astilbe

Voor wie het geslacht van zelfstandige naamwoorden makkelijk wil vinden, deze handige site waar ik veelvuldig gebruik van maak: Genus: Het geslacht van Nederlandse zelfstandige naamwoorden opzoeken


----------

